# FACE CHART - how to use them ? Help



## tanitabg (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello everybody ,  
I really need help   with the face chart. I printed a blank one one a normal paper and try to do a make up  but it is so difficult and messy . I used my , brushes dry, my brushes wet , my fingers  but the  e/s are just staying as a dust on top of the papper just making it durthy. 
Can someone please explain to me   what kind of paper i should use and what techniques ?





Are  all of the face charts of MAC  in the stores  done with real face products ?  Am i supose to draw the lashesh hair by hair ?
Thank you so much in advance  and i am sorry if all this sounds stupid .


----------



## ishtarchick (Mar 12, 2007)

you're supposed to print them on porous paper, like watercolor paper, so it grabs the product better. HTH!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

The face charts at the counter are textured (almost like watercolor paper).  Yes, real products are used on the face charts, and lashes are done with liquid eyeliner (hair by hair...it takes practice!).  You need to put some kind of base on the eye section (just the lid) so you can get the shadows to stick to the paper.  Most MA's use CCB in Luna or some other light shade.  You have to blend really well too.  HTH!


----------



## tanitabg (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_The face charts at the counter are textured (almost like watercolor paper). Yes, real products are used on the face charts, and lashes are done with liquid eyeliner (hair by hair...it takes practice!). You need to put some kind of base on the eye section (just the lid) so you can get the shadows to stick to the paper. Most MA's use CCB in Luna or some other light shade. You have to blend really well too. HTH!_

 

Thank you  so much for  the info.


----------

